# Your Input Needed - DBSTalk meet at ESPN this summer?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am trying to throw together a user meeting this summer so that DBSTalk members can finally meet each other face to face.

I am trying to pull some strings at ESPN to allow a tour of their facilities sometime this Summer at ESPN's Headquarters in Bristol, Connecticut. I am hoping a tour would include of their still under construction new Digital Broadcast center (The construction is done now that are working on building the insides and studios) Usually ESPN does NOT allow tours, but I have made some initial contact and so far my communications have been promising. 

I would like to have this meeting sometime this summer, chances are this meeting would happen on a weekday (Monday or Friday)

After our tour directly across the street from ESPN is America's Oldest Amusement Park Lake Compounce I was thinking after our tour to have an outing over at the Lake. (Lake Compounce has the US's #1 rated wooden Roller Coaster "The Boulderdash") depending on the number of people who would want to come we could get our own private pavilion, I would also have a few TV's setup demoing some of the new satellite equipment which is available or soon to be available for users to try out.

My question to the membership is, I need a approximate head count of number of people who would come to Connecticut for the ESPN Tour and also who would be joining us at the amusement park after our tour.

I would expect the tour of ESPN to be free, the cost to get into the amusement park would be determined by the number of folks who would want to join us there.

There is plenty of lodging around ESPN, including a hotel next to ESPN.

Please let know know if your INTERESTED. If you say you are interested you are not locked into anything, I am just looking for an approxamate head count so I can let ESPN and the Amusement park know.

Any ideas you have would also be appreciated. 

Now please note while communication with ESPN has been good so far, there is no guarantee at this point they will give us a tour, this is one of the reasons they need an approximate head count.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow, first one to vote.

So Scott, how do I get there from NYC? Metro North or Amtrak?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice idea, but I don't travel east of Arizona if I don't have to. I do think its a good idea though.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Raj, those details would be posted later, but best bet would be on Amtrack to the Amtrack Station in Berlin, and take a cab from The Berlin Station to ESPN in Bristol.

If I had advance notice I could possibly get us free cabs from the Berlin station to ESPN. (Only a few trains come into Berlin each day and I have a few friends who drive cabs who I could get to pick you up) 

I have actually just placed a call to the Connecticut Tourism board to help me out.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Great idea Scott. I hope you can pull it off.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Boy this could be dangerous. But if it the ESPN thing does not work out you can always visit the reservation.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott,

I'm interested, but I know I would not be able to attend. Great idea though. Actually, I'd love to be able to get to New England. I went to a boarding School in North Central Mass. and would love to have an excuse to revisit it after 23 years. But with the way things are at work, I can barely get two days off in a row, let alone enough time to get over to Conn and back. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Would love to attend, but unable to.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *Boy this could be dangerous. But if it the ESPN thing does not work out you can always visit the reservation. *


Hmm yeah we could all hit one of the Casinos after the amusement park.  We have two casinos here in Connecticut, Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

Yeah, now you're talking,,,,screw the amusement park, I get sick on most of the rides anyway. Let's visit Chief Moneybags!!!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Raj, those details would be posted later, but best bet would be on Amtrack to the Amtrack Station in Berlin, and take a cab from The Berlin Station to ESPN in Bristol.
> 
> If I had advance notice I could possibly get us free cabs from the Berlin station to ESPN. (Only a few trains come into Berlin each day and I have a few friends who drive cabs who I could get to pick you up)
> ...


Thanks Scott! I'm definitely coming. I may bring a friend or two as well.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The runs - Montezuma's revenge
A Casino - Geronimo's revenge.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It would be about a 4 hour drive from my place in NJ so it would be doable. I'd prefer just the ESPN tour, but would go along with the rest of the group if they want the park as well. My vote is for a Saturday if possible as my office is crazy during the summer and it is hard to get away midweek.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Sounds like great fun. I doubt that I could make it, but you just never know. I will respond in the affirmative just in case. This would provide an excuse to get away and do some traveling (driving). Anyone want to run my businesses while I am gone?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and have to deal with cantankerous subs like us???? Thanks, but no thanks Richard.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for your input on this everyone. 

I have some work ahead of me now. ESPN usually does not give tours, and also at the moment they are very security concious because of the state of affairs. So getting them to open up may be tough, but I will keep pushing it with them. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## MMF (Mar 7, 2003)

May be able to make it. Have in-laws all over the northeast so the wife would love it. Depends on my client's schedules for me. Count me as a probable.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Thanks for your input on this everyone.
> 
> I have some work ahead of me now. ESPN usually does not give tours, and also at the moment they are very security concious because of the state of affairs. So getting them to open up may be tough, but I will keep pushing it with them.
> ...


I guess they will be a fraid to let a bunch of DBS satellite freaks in the front door after they left us in the cold for ESPN-HD.


----------

